# Angebot Der Woche Shimano Twin Power 2500 Xt-ra



## Stollenwerk (8. September 2006)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
*Gültig von 08.09. bis 15.09.2006*
*SHIMANO TWIN POWER 2500 XT - RA*
_*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*_








Eine Heckbremsenrolle der gehobenen Klasse – die neue Twin Power XT-RA ist das Spitzenmodell der neuen Heckbremsenrollen aus dem Hause Shimano. Es hat sich bereits bei den Frontbremsenrollen bewährt, das S-System. Ein völlig überarbeitetes Bremssystem und die neuen A-RB Kugellager machen die Rolle zu dem, was sie ist, eine der besten Heckbremsenrollen, die es zur Zeit gibt. Durch die grandiose Schnurverlegung und die Hybrid Aluminium Spule sind hervorragende Wurfergebnisse auch ohne viel Übung möglich!

Ausstattung: S-System . Hybrid Aluminium Spule . Aero Wrap . Power Roller . XT7 Gehäuse . Kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe . Floating Shaft II . Super Stopper II . Biogrip . Heckbremse mit zusätzlicher Kampfbremse (Fightin‘ Drag)


*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom **08.09.2006 **bis zum **15.09.2006**. Der am 08.09.2006 zur Verfügung stehende **Vorrat beträgt 6 Stück**. Lieferung somit nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht .*


_Hier gehts zum Shop_


----------

